# Carrying knives



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi,

I will be moving to Cambridge for a short time from overseas and I'm wondering about knife laws there. I read the MA law but I'm little bit puzzled. What exactly do you consider to be double-edged knife or switchblade?

Is blade that have partial secondary edge (let's say 4" blade and first inch has a second blade - false or sharpened - to ease piercing, typically drop-points) considered double-edged?

I know that switchblades, "gravity" and "centrifugal" knives are banned but what exactly are they? Consider Benchmade AXIS lock, it can be manual, assisted (by spring) or fully automatic. In all cases the knife is operated in similar manner by pushing the locking pin in a handle. Even in the manual version, well used knife can be swung open. Does that make him banned? Assisted knifes are operated exactly as manuals however when the blade reaches certain point spring will overtake and finish opening by itself.

In my country all kinds of knives are legal. Some of them (like ballistic knives) are considered weapons of class D (you can legally own it since you are 18 - normal knife requires age of 15). Class D are for example airsoft guns with power up to 150 N.

And what about concealed knives? If I have a knife in my pocket, clip outside and I have a shirt that will probably go over my pockets and cover them, is that considered to be concealed? This really confuses me because it seems that we have it other way around. If you have a weapon or object that resembles one (such as low power airsoft gun) you have to carry it concealed so you won't scare people on the streets. Knives are not considered to be weapons so you can carry them concealed or visible as you wish. However knives with very long blades (10" plus) can't be carried visibly - because they will obviously frighten people. To carry weapon visibly you have to get special firearms license - for protection of yourself and your property. We have however banned disguised weapons and because knife is not a weapon, even knife in belt buckle is legal. And of course in unpopulated areas (such as woods) you are free to carry visibly whatever you want as long as its legal to have it.

Around here I carry MOD CQD Mk1 Auto. In my country I'm bound by law to help people when their lives are in danger and this knife helps me do just that - for example in car crash I can brake the glass, cut seat belts, get people out and administer CPR if needed - otherwise I could go to prison for up to 25 years for not helping. I know that automatic CQD is illegal there so what knife would you recommend me to get that will be equally useful in emergencies? Or in MA I'm not obliged to help? Is for example Benchmade HK 14210 (manual AXIS, drop-point blade) OK?

Thanks a lot,

Martin


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

So... how's the weather in Mogadishu? I don't know how people missed this thread, or maybe they were just ignoring it.



> blade and first inch has a second blade - *false* or sharpened


Well, that would mean it's not double EDGED wouldn't it?



> In my country I'm bound by law to help people when their lives are in danger and this knife helps me do just that - for example in car crash I can brake the glass, cut seat belts, get people out and


CMPSA is looking for a few good men.... but you'll suffice.



> administer *open heart surgery* if needed


FIFY



> what knife would you recommend me to get that will be equally useful in emergencies?


Leatherman.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

Double edge is what is says, if a knive has a sharped edge on both sides. The best thing would be to leave your knives home, come over enjoy our country. If you really have the need to carry a knife to help out accident victims get a pocket knife. (Swiss army knife) Use your brain to stay out of bad situations and have a great time.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Around here I carry MOD CQD Mk1 Auto. In my country I'm bound by law to help people when their lives are in danger and this knife helps me do just that - for example in car crash I can brake the glass, cut seat belts, get people out and administer CPR if needed - otherwise I could go to prison for up to 25 years for not helping. I know that automatic CQD is illegal there so what knife _would you recommend me to get that will be equally useful in emergencies? Or in MA I'm not obliged to help? Is for example Benchmade HK 14210 (manual AXIS, drop-point blade) OK?
_
What?? Is this like the Last Episode of Seinfeld?


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

You got to be shitting me!


----------

